# Helm zu schwer?



## Qwertzi83 (29. August 2013)

Hallo Mädels,

habt ihr eine Empfehlung für mich? Fahre momentan noch einen MX Helm, den 661 Fenix: http://www.revzilla.com/product/sixsixone-fenix-cityflage-helmet

Passform ist top, fühle mich damit rundum sicher, allerdings ist er mit ca 1300 doch recht schwer, und noch nem Bandscheibenvorfall in der Halswirbelsäule bin ich da etwas empfindlich. 

Überlege jetzt zu versuchen den zu kaufen und was leichteres zu holen, habe nen Bluegrass im Auge: http://www.bruegelmann.de/bluegrass...iAAlA&_cid=21_1_-1_9_1624_347513_20517997165_

Lohnt sich das? Also machen sich 300g tatsächlich deutlich bemerkbar? Und habt ihr ggf andere Empfehlungen?

Lieben Dank schonmal vorab!


----------



## Tesla71 (29. August 2013)

Ich habe einen ONeal Fury. Soll auch so um die 1000 g wiegen. 

Ich hatte irgendwann mal die GoPro Hero am Helm und das machte sich deutlich bemerkbar. War aber auch auffällig, weil ich die an der Seite befestigt hatte, nicht obendrauf. 
Du kannst ja mal mit Deinem jetzigen Helm in ein Geschäft gehen und andere Helme zum Vergleich aufsetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (29. August 2013)

also der Bluegrass ist von der Passform richtig gut, zumindest für mich 
ich würde ihn aber an deiner Stelle mal vorher probieren. Insgesamt ist er sehr angenehm zu tragen und hat auch bei einigen Tests (letzter in der Freeride) sehr gut abgeschlossen. Ich bin bei solchen Tests immer sehr misstrauisch, aber kann ihn ohne bedenken weiter empfehlen
den richtigen Ernstfall habe ich bisher nicht erprobt und wenn ich ehrlich bin, möchte ich dies auch gar nicht 

ich denke 300 g weniger auf dem Kopf machen definitiv etwas aus. Der Tipp im Laden mal andere Helme zu probieren, finde ich richtig gut  denke dies wäre sinnvoll


----------



## Qwertzi83 (29. August 2013)

Danke Euch!! ja, will auf jeden Fall vorher anprobieren und nicht auf gut Glück irgendwo online bestellen. Aber nen Laden zu finden der auch Mädchenkopfgrößen vorrätig hat ist echt ne Herausforderung ;-)


----------



## jboe (30. August 2013)

Bike Mailorder bieten seit einer Weile die Zahlung per Rechnung an. Da kannst du ja ne Riesenbestellung machen. ;-)
Die Lüftung der MX Helme ist doch auch anders, oder?
Ich hatte mir mal den IXS Metis ausgeguckt, aber die finanzielle Mittel fehlen...
Ja, und zum Thema Test...na ja...ich erinnere an den tollen Bikeparktest in der Freeride, wo bemängelt wurde, das sich doch tatsächlich in den Harzer Parks Wurzeln befinden....so eine Frechheit von den Bäumen!


----------



## Qwertzi83 (5. September 2013)

Helm sitzt, passt, wackelt nicht und hat luft  danke Mädels


----------



## jboe (5. September 2013)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Gnu79 (24. Januar 2014)

ich möchte mir auch einen neuen Helm zulegen aber dachte bisher das der nächste Helm ein MX Helm werden soll aber hier liest man recht viel negatives darüber. Bisher hatte ich den O'neal Fury Fidlock, beim Sturz auf den Kopf hat sich aber der Schaumstoff zusammengestaucht inkl. Gedächtnislücke  und wenn man mit Helmkamera (seitlich angebracht) fährt merkt man schon das zusätzliche Gewicht und der Helm fängt an zu rutschen.
Einige schreiben das Mehrgewicht könnte sich negativ bei einem Sturz auswirken wegen dem Schwung. Aber mein Denken ist, dass ein MX den Aufprall selber besser absorbiert, weil meistens stürze ich direkt auf den Kopf   sollte das Fallen vielleicht auch noch üben
aber wenn ein Mx Helm wegen dem Gewicht beim Fahren rutscht: auch blöd 
und nun weiss ich genauso viel wie vorher 

Was sind Eure Kriterien beim Helmkauf?


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Januar 2014)

Ein MX-Helm kann sogar leichter sein als ein DH-Helm, zumindest wiegt mein Suomy-Jump fuer die Enduro knapp 1000gr. und mein THE fuers Rad etwas mehr.
Allerdings sind MX-Helme auf Grund Ihrer Norm dicker in der Styroporschicht, oder was das auch immer ist und somit fuehlen sie sich einfach traeger an. Auch wirktdiemeist indirekte Belueftung beim MX-Helm erst bei hoeheren Geschwindigkeiten.


----------



## Hofbiker (29. Januar 2014)

Vielleicht ist das was für dich. Wiegt 230 Gramm


----------



## Gnu79 (29. Januar 2014)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das was für dich. Wiegt 230 Gramm



Ist doch kein Fullface


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (30. Januar 2014)

Sorry


----------



## Gnu79 (6. Februar 2014)

so Neuen Helm gekauft…ist ein MX Helm geworden auch wenn ein klein wenig schwerer aber sitzt gut und das ist mir das wichtigste!


----------

